

Have a Coke, and Big Brother is sure to smile [1999] - JacobAldridge
http://www.johnstockmyer.com/enmu/coke.htm

======
meric
Sounds like an <https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Agents>.

If the vending machine is really thinking rather than just following its
programming, would it be ethical to shutdown vending machines that do not do a
good enough job?

------
smartial_arts
"You pull out your Palm pilot X, link to the Internet" <\- made my day.

------
unimpressive
For reference, this seems to be a website for a professors marketing course.

